# Rosie's First Snow! (With her new Christmas jumper)



## beth.rose (Sep 15, 2012)

Rosie has been having lots of fun in the snow today  When we went outside in the morning she didn't quite know what to think, but she had a great time tearing around the garden, and came back inside with a big white beard


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

She looks very cute x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

very cute, the snow didn't quite reach us, although it snowed just a few miles away.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Very cute! Love her coat


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see Harley in the snow - think he's going to go loopy!! Rosie looks snug as a bug in a rug!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very cute!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah... So cute, she's gorgeous.

LOVE her Xmas jumper too 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rosie looks like she had a great time. My two love it too and have been spending extra time in the garden over the last two days....they don't want to come back in!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy days. Looking forward to Max getting his first taste of snow.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww how sweet! Where did you get her jumper from? Jasper has a red coat, just noticed this morning(much to my hubby's horror) that it matches my hubby's red ski jacket! Hahahaha they looked so cute going out on their walk hehehehe x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a cutie! Love the festive jumper!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fab picture! I want snow!!!


----------

